# Entäuschung bei Kühlungsborner Bootsverleih



## M-V Angler (18. Februar 2009)

Voller Vorfreude kamen meine Freundin und ich aus NRW um mit unserem jahrelangen Bekannten mit dem Boot auf die Ostsee zu fahren um Heringe, Plattfische und den einen oder anderen Dorsch an den Haken zu kriegen.:m Wir hatten ein Boot bei Herrn Schulz vom Wassersport-Center Kühlungsborn gemietet. Gestern Abend haben wir angerufen um die Startzeit von 8:00 Uhr auf 9:00 Uhr auf Grund der Wetterverhältnisse zu verschieben. Laut der jungen Frau am Telefon war das gar kein Problem. Heute morgen kommen wir nun an und wie schon so viele Male war es erst einmal neblig, also haben wir uns auf eine Stunde Warten eingestellt. Als wir in den Laden kamen um kurz Bescheid zu geben, dass wir da sind, wurden wir erstmal von Herrn Schulz angeschnauzt, warum wir nicht um 8:00 Uhr da waren.#c Weiterhin meinte er, dass wir 1000m Sicht brauchen, damit wir losfahren können. Das kannten wir ja schon und wussten, dass das auch der Sicherheit wegen so sein muss. Nach einer halben Stunde kam dann auch der Wind auf und die Sicht wurde immer besser, doch zu dieser Zeit schickte Herr Schulz seinen Mitarbeiter, der die Boote zu Wasser lässt, mit zwei Motoren zur Inspektion in die nächste Werkstatt.:m Wie sich später herausstellte, ist sich Herr Schulz zu fein, mal selber zu gucken, ob die besagten 1000m Sichtweite denn schon vorliegen, geschweige eins seiner Boote selbst ins Wasser zu bringen. Alle halbe Stunde haben wir jedenfalls nachgefragt, ob es denn nun bald losgeht. Um halb elf hieß es dann, Maik, der die Boote zu Wasser lässt kommt gleich aus der Werkstatt um zu gucken, ob die Sichtweite ausreicht.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir die einzigen Kunden am heutigen Tag waren. Wahrscheinlich lohnt es sich nicht ein einziges Boot zu slippen.:v Guter Service sieht jedenfalls anders aus. Um 12 Uhr haben wir die Hoffnung aufgegeben und haben die Heimreise angetreten. Bei dem buchen wir so schnell nicht mehr.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Gibt es in dem Gebiet noch andere Bootsverleihe, von denen man in Richtung Trollegrund starten kann?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## pennark (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Entäuschung bei Kühlungsborner Bootsverleih*

Hallo Stefan, wir waren vor 2 Jahren in der Nähe von Kühlungsborn, nämlich in Meschendorf. Das liegt ca. 3-4 Km westlich von Kühlungsborn. Untergebracht waren wir bei Bernd Bartels. Der verleiht auch Boote.Seine Adresse lautet:
Bootsverleih Bernd Bartels
Strandweg 1
18230 Meschendorf
Tel. 038296/70274

Gruß Arno.


----------



## FreeLee (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Entäuschung bei Kühlungsborner Bootsverleih*

Jepp, der Bernd ist schon nen Guter. Der kennt sich auch gut mit Hot Spots aus.

Wenn´s Kühlungsborn sein soll, dann guck mal hier:

http://www.bootsverleih-ostsee.de/bootsverleih1001.htm

Pünktlich mußt Du bei dem zwar auch sein, aber die Boote liegen bereits im Hafen, müssen nicht geslipt werden und sind außerdem sehr gepflegt.

Nicht wundern, der Betreiber ist ein bißchen mürrisch!#c

Zur Zeit sieht es im Küstenbereich aber eh nicht so rosig aus. Ist einfach mal kalt da draußen!|bla:


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Entäuschung bei Kühlungsborner Bootsverleih*

wie weit ist das da eigendlich zum trollegrund raus ?


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Entäuschung bei Kühlungsborner Bootsverleih*

hört sich ja so nach nem interessanten Revier an ... 
ich glaub ich muß mir das mal näher ansehen 
slipmöglichkeiten da auf der Ecke ?


----------



## TeddyT (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Entäuschung bei Kühlungsborner Bootsverleih*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wie weit ist das da eigendlich zum trollegrund raus ?


 
Hallo Jörg, 
wenn Du einen Kartenausschnitt brauchst, dann schick mir mal Deine Email-Adresse.

Gruß Frank


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Entäuschung bei Kühlungsborner Bootsverleih*

zuhause hab ich die ganzen Karten ... aber danke ... :m


----------

